# How High Are You? v. As high as Santa's Sleigh!



## Bomboclat

Who's gunna spike the egg nog?


----------



## MazDan

I will answer this better on Saturday 19th at the annual Bluelight worldwide online christmas party.


----------



## ebola?

sober as a judge who ingested a small amount of cannabis.


----------



## Bomboclat

been smoking bowls since i got home
might pop some alprazolam later


----------



## We are all ONE

I swallowed 2 red aliens and what is this


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I took some 2c-e with Laika tonight and where drinking a bit and smoking some pot 

its been pretty awesome , I havent tripped this good in months 

Feelin kinda sparkly eyesd


----------



## carl

bout to roll a joint and freeze my ass off in the backyard while smokin it... may try some random benzo combo when I get back inside.


----------



## kzorro

Heroin... I'm content


----------



## Mariposa

Not very atm.  But once the Xanax and Klonopin kick in, that should change.


----------



## Bomboclat

seems like this is a very benzo's out crew tonight 

Just dropped the alpraz and am about to go out to smoke joint number........shit idk..its a high number %)

oh snaps, i made a punny


----------



## tathra

i'm going through my new klonopin script too fast.


----------



## jackie jones

I have been on a morphine binge from Heaven during the last three days. Bloodshot eyes. Not much sleep. The crash is coming, but not yet. I want to do more. Now. No. Later.


----------



## rangrz

...what do you think?

your probably mostly right, but I also accidently 1.5ML of efra Ketalar and things are a bit odd and tingly.


----------



## Bomboclat

rangrz said:


> ...what do you think?
> 
> your probably mostly right, but I also accidently 1.5ML of efra Ketalar and things are a bit odd and tingly.



brb neead clean up the drool 


1.5mg Alpraz ingested
have 2 more mg waiting for later


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

high enough to click the festivus forum 2x before I realized it wasnt the lounge.


----------



## CashewXD

i want nog and captain morgan spiced


----------



## Thou

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Who's gunna spike the egg nog?



Only 13 sweet more noggy days!!!

Then the government takes it away again.





And for what it's worth I'm ripped to the tits on rum sugar and holiday cheer.

Also modest amounts of _ketamine._


----------



## Bomboclat

why must everyne be using ket but thizzer?! 
why did i have to take my break now grrrrr

oh well, 15 more days


----------



## MistaJeff

I took 300mgs of DXM and smoked some weed earlier, now I got some beer. I'm glad it didn't puke tonight, the gels are better than the syrup.


----------



## katmeow

thouart_that said:


> Also modest amounts of _ketamine._



I too had some modest amounts of ketamine yesterday evening. It was thoroughly pleasant :D

Stone cold sober this evening at present. I may go have a glass of wine now though. Bought a bottle of an NZ sauvignon blanc that I haven't tried before. Mmmm wine.


----------



## Jabberwocky

im sooo hiiiiigh.

ive had 90mg of temazepam spread out over a few hours along with 100mg baclofen, 400mg tramadol and countless joints and cones.  i may even tip up a vodka to add to the good vibes

hey how come mine and rangrz name is in red?  and my sig links?  trickery of some sort?


----------



## -Guido-

Sort of high... Taking 100mg of Methadone a day... Huuuuur!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

5 bong hits and about to take a xanax football. Its all I have


----------



## slortaone

400mg dxm and 3mg xanax was a good combo im feeling good, about to go get blazed.


----------



## matterofperception

Just smoked 10mg jwh-073. Smoked  a few hits of really good hash earlier today.


----------



## rangrz

i decided to jab myself with more ket, its lulzy as shit with amps, if this was a u raff u ruse thread, i would be loosing hard.


----------



## skoat

rangrz said:


> i decided to jab myself with more ket,(...)



By jab you mean IM I assume.  Have a festive Saturday.


----------



## China Rider

*Even Santa does it!*

Drug glorification is awesome!


----------



## ivoryline

a big ole lump of black coal
... giant piece of rocky gritty ccrumbly hard and dry,  black tar heroin


----------



## rangrz

skoat said:


> By jab you mean IM I assume.  Have a festive Saturday.



for the most part, but I went for IV twice to get throat punched by it.

fun way to waste a saturday.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ om nom nom nom

about to go smoke another bowl
gunna drop some d-amp and methylphenidate later.


----------



## Raw Evil

High enough for this blue background to be tripping me out!

Got baked and SERIOUSLY bulbed last night. Nitrous ftw.


----------



## kzorro

ivoryline said:


> a big ole lump of black coal
> ... giant piece of rocky gritty ccrumbly hard and dry,  black tar heroin



mmm. Would like


----------



## matterofperception

right now just 50mg ketamine. starting the night off slow. Forecast shows more ketamine and reefer to come


----------



## lostNfound

I would like to be able to get to sleep right about now :/


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am disappointed with Magic Hat's Howl lager.  It is tolerable COLD.
I am not disappointed with the weed.


----------



## Bomboclat

goddamn it, why is it everyone is using ket but me?!

this thread makes me want to break my abstinance more  than anything!


flying high on 20mg D-Amp and 20mg Methylphenidate
not tweaking my brains out, but comfortable speeding

saving the meth for the bl party on friday hehe


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I took some 2c-e with Laika tonight and where drinking a bit and smoking some pot
> 
> its been pretty awesome , I havent tripped this good in months
> 
> Feelin kinda sparkly eyesd



Ooh, I wish I could have joined in on this!!   

PS - I'm stone cold sober.  Unless you count fresh pineapple as a drug?  :D


----------



## carl

I'm sober right now, but about to go smoke the half-joint I left earlier. I'll follow that up with a handful of benzos, maybe temazepam and alprazolam topped off wth 1mg of lorazepam... 
I don't have any of the opiates I've been lazily attempting to acquire  maybe it's for the better.


----------



## jackie jones

180mg MS contin. It is either going to be a very pleasant morning, or a very comfortable death.


----------



## Mariposa

^That's a lotta MS Contin... careful, man.

for me, just Xanax and smoked cannabis.  Too rainy to run out for edibles


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

fuckin cruuuk. gotta lay off the mdma for a month or 36


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

why is 36 the magic number? im not on the slay right now


----------



## skoat

Soma 250's or Baklofen 20's?  ALL OF THEM. Extreme.

haha 1 or 36


----------



## crevan

stone cold sober right now unfortunately...... craving PV, can fucking taste it in the back of my mouth but im fuck out of luck.  My brother won't party with his crack stash, mroe so with me, and my bestpal hates me so no fun drugs for me.

so i guess its just the cheap ole RX style to go tonight....

2mg Clonazepam
10mg Cipralex
50mg Siroquel
 and maybe some codeine for the faggotry of it all....

I suck ass. Broke and no friends..... bah hum bug.


----------



## skoat

crevan said:


> I suck ass. Broke and no friends..... bah hum bug.



I may be gone on alcohol and muscle relaxers, but that shit even got me down yo.

"Forgive but don't forget, girl keep your head up
And when he tells you you ain't nuttin don't believe him
And if he can't learn to love you you should leave him
Cause sista you don't need him
And I ain't tryin to gas ya up, I just call em how I see em"

-Tupac


----------



## rangrz

coming down from meth and mdpv onto a cushion of phenazepam, oxycodone and pentazocine.


----------



## crevan

skoat said:


> I may be gone on alcohol and muscle relaxers, but that shit even got me down yo.
> 
> "Forgive but don't forget, girl keep your head up
> And when he tells you you ain't nuttin don't believe him
> And if he can't learn to love you you should leave him
> Cause sista you don't need him
> And I ain't tryin to gas ya up, I just call em how I see em"
> 
> -Tupac



Tupac was a smart man..... fucking genius at times.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

took some darvocet and smoked some pot 

feels good


----------



## eckley47

finally feel comfortable in my own skin after some xanax. and a bowl of some amazing bud. 
ahhhh......


----------



## Christ

I'm at least 47.324% sober.


----------



## indicameds

I broke my opiate sobriety today. It lasted awhile this time though.
32mg dilaudid IV
1/4 smoked black tar
two lines of mephedrone (about 150mg)

Im flying high, but my head is hanging low. Im off to get some coffee and enjoy the nods... take care and hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## crevan

10mg Cipralex
2mg Clonazepam
50mg Siroquel
2-500mg acetometophine with codiene


----------



## kzorro

indicameds said:


> I broke my opiate sobriety today. It lasted awhile this time though.
> 32mg dilaudid IV
> 1/4 smoked black tar
> two lines of mephedrone (about 150mg)
> 
> Im flying high, but my head is hanging low. Im off to get some coffee and enjoy the nods... take care and hope everyone has a great holiday.



Where are you at on the East Coast? Just curious cause you said you smoked tar...


----------



## Pillthrill

Enjoying our fat quarter. :D


----------



## puckboy

Been popping dexamphetamine tabs all day at work, makes the day fly by. Got home a couple of hours ago and am chilling on 360mg codeine, 20mg diazepam and a few beers on an empty stomach. Feels good


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^im not sure but i might be a bit jealous of the dex...?


----------



## indicameds

kzorro said:


> Where are you at on the East Coast? Just curious cause you said you smoked tar...



Yeah its usually powder H out here. But my usual guy is locked up at the moment. Im in the south of the east coast. But the tar came from a friend in AZ. 

And as for todays intake:
A few nice bowls of lemon skunk
IV  1/4gm H
and two opana 40 er.

Not all at once of coures. Been at it since 7:30 am.


----------



## kzorro

Smoked a half G of tar. My lungs are just begging for a break.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

1 mg of xanax
40 oz's of budweiser
1 gram of high quality marijuana


----------



## kzorro

Another half gram of H smoked. I wanted to take today off to give my lungs and tolerance a break, but it was free so I broke and gave in


----------



## indicameds

Im glad to say that my christmas break is now in affect so im sober until the new years.


----------



## OriginalCrazyone

HEEEELLLLOOOO CHRISTMAS 

I am happily enjoying my first taste of jwh-018 and loving it :D  found a local headshop mixing their own aromatherepy herbal blend in house... Very nice!  I can have my Christmas trees after all :D

-OcO-


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Getting ready for the party...


----------



## slortaone

mad faded on 500mg codeine, 4mg clonazepam some makers mark and then vodka red bulls.. smoking some fine herb. feels good man.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Who's gunna spike the egg nog?


----------



## crevan

4 clonazepam = 2mg
4 siroquel = 100mg
1 Cipralex = 10mg


if i dont show up for the party im either too fucked asleep or in the ER.

Hope the party is fuun :D


----------



## jackie jones

100mg tramadol (total 400mg today) and a 24oz labatt blue.

I have never really experimented with tramadol in higher doses before today. It is weird. I keep having these spastic jolts of energy.


----------



## Bomboclat

beyond hyped up on caffeine
its keeping that zomby feeling at bay


----------



## ebola?

mild caffeine withdrawal (how did my maintenance dose get to 200 mg?)...don't think that anything else is joining the party. :/


----------



## kzorro

Stoned.


----------



## Mariposa

I bought a $3 corncob pipe just for the occasion, so I'll be firing up some purps in the hot tub tonight   

If we have enough vile brandy and egg nog (or in my case, beer) there may even be pics.  GOD it is good to finally be around people my own age!

The mixes will be blasting soon


----------



## jackie jones

4mg alprazolam + a joint.


----------



## jackie jones

+6mg alprazolam + 1200mg neurontin + a joint


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

took 15 mgs of 2c-e last night at 9 pm or so and I still haven't slept yet 

feeling a little zoinked at this point  , probably gonna crash in a few more hours


----------



## rm-rf

1) pull gigantic bong rip out of 1 foot thick glass bong such that simply pulling the hit fills the lungs up with smoke

2) exchale the smoke consumed from pulling

3) take breath. exhale. take entire bong rip. meditate on the sensation of the smoke in my lungs. feel it being pumped through my body. feel the cannabinoids slowly entering my cns. keep holding the hit! hold it until the lungs begin to beg for some oxygen...

4) slowly release the hit out of the nose, feel the warm gas slowly recede from my face. 


one hit like that = 4 normal hits. conserve yo herb!

btw the colorscheme here its killing me eyes. peace.


----------



## Bomboclat

60mg Temazepam for a calm, but still memorable evening 

I needed a calm way to end this crazy weekend partying will all you BLers


----------



## kzorro

Very stoned. Smoked a lot of heroin earlier today and smoking weed made me nod out again.


----------



## silentscience

feelin pretty good, 2 bags of some killer down and about a point of meth smoked......


----------



## Noodle




----------



## tathra

i want domo-kun blotter.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

relaxin on skelaxin


----------



## ebola?

not caffeine withdrawal.  4 day long (so far) mystery headache.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

sober as a joke feels good, gonna add clonazepam and alprazolam to the mix shortly


----------



## jackie jones

20mg Methadone. It is still my favorite of all opioids/opiates. I tried 8mg of suboxone recently, it is ok, but not nearly as good as methadone.

I needed this today. I woke around 3am feeling very sad.


----------



## jackie jones

Now the tally is 20mg methadone +5mg alprazolam + working on a six pack of molson canadian.

Sometimes there is a thin line between unintentional lethal overdose and suicide.

The funny thing is, I used to love the Christmas season. Now it just makes me feel sad.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Completely sober currently, weed later, all there is.


----------



## silentscience

i had some of the best heroin ive ever tried today. totally white rocks....shit is FIRE!


----------



## Outta Pocket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtqnxYgMFZw


----------



## Raw Evil

tathra said:


> i want domo-kun blotter.



that
that
that
that
that
that
that
that
that


please someone do this


----------



## jackie jones

A dose of the Book of Luke.


----------



## Pillthrill

Xanax, trying to make the badness go away...


----------



## silvercrimson

im about 549,000,114 ft. higher than the reindeers.


----------



## ugly

I tweaked yesterday and today, so I'm trying not to harsh the landing. I've got a                                                                                   and some hash in me. I have been cutting back on everything a little bit but I'm about high as I can get. The sleep deprivation intensifies the 


uh oh. I crashed the landing. I don't know what happened to those sentences. I think I will just read the boards now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugly said:


> I tweaked yesterday and today, so I'm trying not to harsh the landing. I've got a                                                                                   and some hash in me. I have been cutting back on everything a little bit but I'm about high as I can get. The sleep deprivation intensifies the
> 
> 
> uh oh. I crashed the landing. I don't know what happened to those sentences. I think I will just read the boards now.



I'm not as high as ugly but I'm for sure as stoned if not more so %)


----------



## panic in paradise

jackie jones said:


> A dose of the Book of Luke.


 

*weird* along with a spliff of some Oil & Willies,


i was just reading Luke...lol...well, skipping around + one of my favorite
lines in the book, which is ~

@9:58
" Foxes have holes and birds of the air _have_ nests,
*but*(&DOH) the Son of Man has nowhere to lay his head..."
(_stupid mortal - thought he then_)


----------



## llama112

I'm always so sober during the holidays.  My family probably wouldn't approve of me doing anything


----------



## chrisone87

6mg hydromorphone 2 mg alprazolam 
About eye level with a giraffes ass right now


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## gearfiend

took 40mg of adderall IR earlier... still had the remnants of a 30mg XR in my system... the high is starting to fade a bit but i wrote a nice big macbeth essay because of it so its all good :D


----------



## gearfiend

kzorro said:


> Very stoned. Smoked a lot of heroin earlier today and smoking weed made me nod out again.



dunno if you know this already, but for anyone out there who does heroin/morphine/codeine (all basically morphine) and smokes bud: this WORKS WELL.

smoke some bud towards the end of the high, its like dosing all over again. this has been scientifically proven in a study. the efficacy of morphine on the mu opioid receptors was restored to a level very near the peak following administration of the active ingredient in bud, delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.

i dont know if this is the case with other opiates, never had the pleasure of testing it out. 

before you ask, i cant remember the name of the video where i saw this study. it was a video of a presentation about medical marijuana and its usefulness as a morphine potentiator.


----------



## ugly

I work out by the docks every weekend. There is a better quality available, it seems to me, and definitely a wider variety of substances can be sought in relative comparison to suburbia. Friday night felt like and remembers like a dream, while visions of super-pills danced in my head.


----------



## rockaskin

Nada atm....... hope my doc writes me some x-mas joy this week!! A nice loritabby weekend is needed!


----------



## shimazu




----------



## Captain Brewster

^ that's what I'm waiting on. And to finish work. After knockoff ill down coupla beers, some temaz and codeine for the end of the night.

Only cos its December.


----------



## gearfiend

last time i was here i wasnt that high. now i am 

around 50mg adderall, a cigarette, like 3 bowls... feelin cozy mmm


----------



## foolsgold

We are all ONE said:


> I swallowed 2 red aliens and what is this



so they come in peace and the first thing you think to do is swallow them  lol


----------

